# My poor Ginger..



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My cat would have kicked the calico's arse! LOL My kitty is not so tolerant. 

Cute..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep it's like she was doing it on purpose just to be irritating!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I think the apricot tabbies are so pretty! He....is it a he? is very tolerant.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> I think the apricot tabbies are so pretty! He....is it a he? is very tolerant.


they are both ladies ginger is apricot emaline is the calico.
yeh i was pretty amazed that ginger did tolerate this as seh is basically the dictator in the house NO ONE messes with ginger!

shes even got Cesar trained she will "yell" at him to stand still so seh can rub against him and he does once seh is done and moves away he will walk away its hillarious


----------

